# Stinging nettle wine



## Elforg (Aug 6, 2015)

I have bin planing to make some stinging nettle wine for some years. But where I live I rather not pick anny nettles, becasue there ar to hevvy trafick around. But I'm wondering if you could use dried nettles instead of fresh!


----------

